# Huawei ascend y511-u30 bootloader, Root, CWM & Rom!!



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 29, 2014)

i have collected some Information, just some more time and will soon edit the post : ). let us know, if you are there waiting.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 31, 2014)

I serched the net and found some site but they are not in english language. Can't understand/explore thourouly for the device. But it seems too many users on that site with huawei ascend y511. There i found a post regarding root and cwm but not bootloader, so as i said not very comfortable with exploring that site. Maybe someone there know the whole stuff. Am i allowed to share site link. Please administration, confirm.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 4, 2014)

need help, it's all me over this thread. : |


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 6, 2014)

Get you 'huawei Ascend y511' drivers from within you mobile. follow instructions from Thread. (updated)


----------



## trm33 (Aug 8, 2014)

*CWM recovery*

faramaroot worked for me , my fone is now rooted, but now i want to install custom recovery and then custom rom, but i didn't find custom recovery for this model including installation instructions,

there is kitkit android 4.4 available for Y511, but now sure about U30 model. and it needs to complete one survey to download firmware files. and unfortunatly those surveys are not for my country.

anyone having custom recovery(english version) for Y511-U30 plz send the instructions and image file


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 8, 2014)

trm33 said:


> faramaroot worked for me , my fone is now rooted, but now i want to install custom recovery and then custom rom, but i didn't find custom recovery for this model including installation instructions,
> 
> there is kitkit android 4.4 available for Y511, but now sure about U30 model. and it needs to complete one survey to download firmware files. and unfortunatly those surveys are not for my country.
> 
> anyone having custom recovery(english version) for Y511-U30 plz send the instructions and image file

Click to collapse



Welcome to the thread, it's been long time i was waiting for a single comment other than mine : p.

well, i got my hands on "CWM" and it's in English as from where i get it i saw it in english language. One thing i haven't tested it, coz i'm not sure about my device 'bootloader' status. don't know incase it's unlocked or locked. i think CWM can be installed/flashed only when bootloader is unlocked. so i'm not installing CWM until i'm sure about safety.

"Framaroot" worked for me too last night but "supersu" icon did not appear in menu but i installed an app to confirm root and "supersu" notification came up for granting permission. what ever, Will you also please share "framaroot" version you used and what exploit worked for you. i used framaroot 1.9.2. and please tell me about "bootloader" too.

i'll upload "CWM 5.5.0.4" for y511-u30 or u25, but again i have not tested it. i'll edit thread about how to install. : ). take care and post results after testing. i hope it will be safe. goot luck.


----------



## trm33 (Aug 8, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Welcome to the thread, it's been long time i was waiting for a single comment other than mine : p.
> 
> well, i got my hands on "CWM" and it's in English as from where i get it i saw it in english language. One thing i haven't tested it, coz i'm not sure about my device 'bootloader' status. don't know incase it's unlocked or locked. i think CWM can be installed/flashed only when bootloader is unlocked. so i'm not installing CWM until i'm sure about safety.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i m not sure about version now, but i have installed from http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 8, 2014)

trm33 said:


> i m not sure about version now, but i have installed from http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276

Click to collapse



It's ok about version, any chance of remembering "exploit" you choose to root device "boromir" or "Barahir"?. as i remember, "Barahir" worked for me. again not sure. but device got rooted without showing "supersu" app but hidden and installed.
anyway, i have uploaded Framaroot app and in short i'll be uploading "CWM". 
is your device "bootloader unlocked"? i'll not recommend you to try installing "CWM" without bootloader unlocked.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 8, 2014)

CWM information/img/files added.
I am trying to find unlocking bootloader solution for every one and then will add "CUSTOM ROMS".


----------



## trm33 (Aug 9, 2014)

faramaroot v1.9.2 
select "install Supersu"
then "boromir" but not sure 
its nearly 2 months ago i have rooted with faramaroot,


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 9, 2014)

trm33 said:


> faramaroot v1.9.2
> select "install Supersu"
> then "boromir" but not sure
> its nearly 2 months ago i have rooted with faramaroot,

Click to collapse



tnx, so, what's about 'CWM'? i have added info and files. is your phone "bootloader" unlocked?


----------



## trm33 (Aug 9, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> tnx, so, what's about 'CWM'? i have added info and files. is your phone "bootloader" unlocked?

Click to collapse



i have downloaded CWM which u share; but i haven't installed yet, i will only use when i have custom rom,
custom rom kit kat is available but it needs one survey to download the file, i have problem downloading file from http://www.442kitkat.info/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y511-5910.html


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 9, 2014)

trm33 said:


> i have downloaded CWM which u share; but i haven't installed yet, i will only use when i have custom rom,
> custom rom kit kat is available but it needs one survey to download the file, i have problem downloading file from http://www.442kitkat.info/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-y511-5910.html

Click to collapse



How did you unlocked "bootloader"??


----------



## trm33 (Aug 10, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> How did you unlocked "bootloader"??

Click to collapse



I Haven't touched the boot loader, only i have rooted with faramaroot. and installed custom recovery found from internet but that was in chines so i removed, however i have not yet tested the recovery u sent yesterday


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 10, 2014)

trm33 said:


> I Haven't touched the boot loader, only i have rooted with faramaroot. and installed custom recovery found from internet but that was in chines so i removed, however i have not yet tested the recovery u sent yesterday

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for replying. I am not sure but i think, to flash custom ROM "bootloader" needs to be unlocked. Maybe 'CWM' don't need bootloader restriction but required root.

Try to find way to unlock bootloader for our device. There are ways but some cost much and the one which don't is official way and they have not answered any of my email/query yet.

It not a problem for me individualy to get bootloader unlocked but i want to find out solution for every one.

One more thing, just want to make sure that it only with my device serial or same with some others too. 
1. Serial mentioned in phone settings is strange like "0123456.." and serial behind battery is different.
2. Incase, u ever boot into chinese bootloader/recovery by pressing vol- and power button. Did u happen to see "Board test fail"?

Thanks, I'll be waiting for ur reply.


----------



## digijedi007 (Aug 10, 2014)

try http://www.mediafire.com/download/9qrhsndjfy3nyja/UnlckMyBootloader_v2_Setup.exe
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b63251f3ey5ilns/AndRootKit_v1.3_Setup.exe


----------



## trm33 (Aug 10, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Ok. Thanks for replying. I am not sure but i think, to flash custom ROM "bootloader" needs to be unlocked. Maybe 'CWM' don't need bootloader restriction but required root.
> 
> Try to find way to unlock bootloader for our device. There are ways but some cost much and the one which don't is official way and they have not answered any of my email/query yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u r correct
1. serial no is same 123..................F, i will check letr on backside
2. i had installed recovery with "RASHR" app avaialble at playsore and restarted fone into recovery with same "RASHR" app.
Vol- and power i think does not work or only it is used to "fast boot" the fone
however Vol+ and power  shows board test fail but still u can test some hardware, all menu comes in chines but still camera, mic and other hardware can be checked. 

i always reboot to recovery by writing commands to terminal emulator.


Regards


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 10, 2014)

trm33 said:


> u r correct
> 1. serial no is same 123..................F, i will check letr on backside
> 2. i had installed recovery with "RASHR" app avaialble at playsore and restarted fone into recovery with same "RASHR" app.
> Vol- and power i think does not work or only it is used to "fast boot" the fone
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for info, u r helping. It clear doubts regarding regarding issues and i could move forward for more tests. i'll try my best to make addition in main post about how to flash/install recover VIA "ADB". i hope....

I enter fast boot by "adb" and the command i am gonna ask u about give no results, except dots "....". Tried even entering into chinese mode/fastboot but same result.

Can u confirm "fastboot oem get-bootinfo" without qoute's. It only show info about bootloader, either locked or unlocked. Thanks again.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 10, 2014)

digijedi007 said:


> try http://www.mediafire.com/download/9qrhsndjfy3nyja/UnlckMyBootloader_v2_Setup.exe
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/b63251f3ey5ilns/AndRootKit_v1.3_Setup.exe

Click to collapse



as i remember, i've tried that bootloader file and that's not a working app. "not a valid win32....".
rootkit, didn't tried. Rooting is already solved : ). thanks for information.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## trm33 (Aug 13, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Thanks for info, u r helping. It clear doubts regarding regarding issues and i could move forward for more tests. i'll try my best to make addition in main post about how to flash/install recover VIA "ADB". i hope....
> 
> I enter fast boot by "adb" and the command i am gonna ask u about give no results, except dots "....". Tried even entering into chinese mode/fastboot but same result.
> 
> Can u confirm "fastboot oem get-bootinfo" without qoute's. It only show info about bootloader, either locked or unlocked. Thanks again.

Click to collapse



COMMAND U SENT DOES NOT WORK FOR ME, however ""reboot-bootloader"" command is working which turns off the fone and restarts but set does not restrt and only shows ""fastboot mode…"" on left botom corner of screen and then nothing works neither power butn nor vol keys, i have removed batry and then reinsert fone again strts workng…


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 13, 2014)

trm33 said:


> COMMAND U SENT DOES NOT WORK FOR ME, however ""reboot-bootloader"" command is working which turns off the fone and restarts but set does not restrt and only shows ""fastboot mode…"" on left botom corner of screen and then nothing works neither power butn nor vol keys, i have removed batry and then reinsert fone again strts workng…

Click to collapse



Thanks again.

Just for ur information, while the phone is in'fastboot....' Mode, u don't need to remove battery.
Phone can be restarted with this command : "fastboot continue". This command reboot phone into normal mode. Well, I'm still upto bootloader unlocking. Induvidualy its not a problem i believe but i don't seem to find solution for everyone. And no help here.

I found few roms, found one kitkat not real but fake, i think that just have look of kitkat. Well back again too bootloader.... Tell when u find a solution.


----------



## huhubels (Aug 14, 2014)

*help*

i got a problem on my huawei y511 u30 when i boot into recovery mode the language is chinese then there is a popup below saying boardtest failed any idea?sorry for my bad english


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

huhubels said:


> i got a problem on my huawei y511 u30 when i boot into recovery mode the language is chinese then there is a popup below saying boardtest failed any idea?sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Hi. i believe u must be using "volume down + power" button to get into recovery, right!

Ok, here how to enter into default/stock recovery. which will take you to english recovery. 

> Power off device.
> Press "vol up + vol down + power button & hold them. 
(Try holding them for atleast 6 seconds).

Hope u got it. Reply when succeed.


----------



## huhubels (Aug 14, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Hi. i believe u must be using "volume down + power" button to get into recovery, right!
> 
> Ok, here how to enter into default/stock recovery. which will take you to english recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it wont boot i hold it almost a minute


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

huhubels said:


> it wont boot i hold it almost a minute

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "it won't boot". Does it hang....!! Or what?


----------



## huhubels (Aug 14, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> What do you mean by "it won't boot". Does it hang....!! Or what?

Click to collapse



no reaction it wont open or boot in recovery


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

huhubels said:


> no reaction it wont open or boot in recovery

Click to collapse



You mean phone won't even ON!!

Lets, try again. Make sure phone is powered off completely. It vibrate when it's completely powered off. 

Read carefully.

Press and hold vol up & vol down. Don't release them.
And then press power button for 3 seconds and then only release power button.
Don't release volume buttons for 6 seconds.

I hope, you will get it this time. Incase NO, we have other options. Don't worry. 
By the ways one question, is your phone new or u r trying to repair it.


----------



## huhubels (Aug 14, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> What do you mean by "it won't boot". Does it hang....!! Or what?

Click to collapse





ajnabicancer said:


> You mean phone won't even ON!!
> 
> Lets, try again. Make sure phone is powered off completely. It vibrate when it's completely powered off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing happen again this phone almost 3 months already


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

huhubels said:


> nothing happen again this phone almost 3 months already

Click to collapse



Maybe, my english is not good enough or you are not doing it right or i didn't get u. Steps i told u work for me. My phone too almost 3 months.

Well, incase u have installed phone drivers in PC and in case u know how to to use "ADB". Then u only need to run this command to enter into recovery. 
Connect ur phone to computer via usb cable, make sure usb debuging is enabl on phone. Feom command prompt run "Adb reboot recovery" without qoutes. Thats all.

I'll soon add info on how to get into recovery.
How to use adb/fastboot. Maybe within 24hrs or around. Stay tuned.
Don't do what u r not sure about.


----------



## huhubels (Aug 14, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> What do you mean by "it won't boot". Does it hang....!! Or what?

Click to collapse





ajnabicancer said:


> Maybe, my english is not good enough or you are not doing it right or i didn't get u. Steps i told u work for me. My phone too almost 3 months.
> 
> Well, incase u have installed phone drivers in PC and in case u know how to to use "ADB". Then u only need to run this command to enter into recovery.
> Connect ur phone to computer via usb cable, make sure usb debuging is enabl on phone. Feom command prompt run "Adb reboot recovery" without qoutes. Thats all.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the help sir ill wait


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

huhubels said:


> thanks for the help sir ill wait

Click to collapse



No problem. 
Well, just keep trying that holding vol up + down  buttons and then power on device. Hold vol butons for 6 sec on huawei ascend logo. The text one, not the animation. 
I hope u'll succeed.

I'll try my best to update thread ASAP. Keep visiting thread for updates. 
Thanks for being here.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 14, 2014)

@huhubels
Thread updated, See "How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery" Sections.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 15, 2014)

Custom Recovey Solved. Go to main thread.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 16, 2014)

Waiting for some info and then will try kitkat Rom(fake)....


----------



## hamdy25 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello
this is my 1st post in xda,
i have ascend y511-u30, 
I followed the installation process of recovery, and all it's ok,
and now i need a ROM (original or costum) for my phone, because the existing rom has a problem, (the phone will automatically shutdown)
Thank you,


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 16, 2014)

hamdy25 said:


> Hello
> this is my 1st post in xda,
> i have ascend y511-u30,
> I followed the installation process of recovery, and all it's ok,
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, i'll suggest you to make backup with "CWM". There are Original & Custom ROM, But i haven't tested any of them. I can try providing you link. it will be better in case you try to solve the issue first and make backup again after problem is solved. Why you phone shutdown automatically, did you try something? and do you mind sharing "build number" from "Settings > About phone", so i can try giving you ROM/firmware link for same "build number".


----------



## hamdy25 (Aug 16, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> First of all, i'll suggest you to make backup with "CWM". There are Original & Custom ROM, But i haven't tested any of them. I can try providing you link. it will be better in case you try to solve the issue first and make backup again after problem is solved. Why you phone shutdown automatically, did you try something? and do you mind sharing "build number" from "Settings > About phone", so i can try giving you ROM/firmware link for same "build number".

Click to collapse



build number ; Y511-U30V100R001C29B104


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 17, 2014)

hamdy25 said:


> build number ; Y511-U30V100R001C29B104

Click to collapse



I didn't find with exactly same build number but i'm sending you link in pm. there are file link of different build number for Y511-U30. download/flash at your own risk.
i too downloaded one for myself but didn't tested that. i downloaded it as a stock backup.

Huawei_Ascend_Y511-U30_V100R001C308B108_Russia
HUAWEI_Ascend_Y511-U30_V100R001C328B118_Iran
Huawei_Ascend_Y511-U30_V100R001C328B120_Arab

i downloaded Arab version, matches build number of my device. but again, i'll suggest you to do some other tweaks to solve your problem and wait. Soon, i hope i'll be able to update post with tested "Custom Rom'.

did you try factory resetting your phone. you got CWM now and you can reset from there. try. good luck.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)

Succeeded in Installing/Flashing ROM without unlocking Bootloader.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## trm33 (Aug 18, 2014)

*ROM*



ajnabicancer said:


> Succeeded in Installing/Flashing ROM without unlocking Bootloader.

Click to collapse



which ROM u have used plz send some pics and some features of ur ROM

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




hamdy25 said:


> Hello
> this is my 1st post in xda,
> i have ascend y511-u30,
> I followed the installation process of recovery, and all it's ok,
> ...

Click to collapse



i have same fone, which rarely shuts down automatically, i think its because of Micro SD card, if during usage sd card generate error, phone shuts off,


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)

trm33 said:


> which ROM u have used plz send some pics and some features of ur ROM
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Shutdown issue also could be the result of too much battery calliberation.

I have tested total of two rom now, one was fake kitkat modded and other is on go right now. I'll try to share ASAP. is ur device y511-u30, and what is it's kernal? Well, i don't see much users of ascend y511 activity here. Anyways, welcome back.


----------



## trm33 (Aug 18, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Shutdown issue also could be the result of too much battery calliberation.
> 
> I have tested total of two rom now, one was fake kitkat modded and other is on go right now. I'll try to share ASAP. is ur device y511-u30, and what is it's kernal? Well, i don't see much users of ascend y511 activity here. Anyways, welcome back.

Click to collapse



kernal 3.4.5


----------



## hamdy25 (Aug 18, 2014)

trm33 said:


> which ROM u have used plz send some pics and some features of ur ROM
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i confirm, the problem is because the SD card, when i remove the SD card , the phone run correctly.
where is the solution for this problem ?, and if we change the rom, can i resolve the problem ?


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)

trm33 said:


> kernal 3.4.5

Click to collapse



I'm on mobile, so I'll try incase i can easily manage to upload images. But i think, it'll be better to edit main post for ROM installation and about it's features so, i can gaurrentee about posting right now.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)

I tried 2 ROMs in total for now. Kitkat and other is "lewa". It's nice. I have 16gb sd and it's almost full. So sometime i feel like it lagged but maybe its bcoz i got too much stuff on mobile. Any way I'll tell little about it. It's theme, features are nice. Few built-in app/default apps are usefull, so there will be no need to install ccleaner, antivirus etc.... Also when u install some app, it show u permissions options selection etc to reject, allow, always ask.... To choose about it startup, data connection it uses etc.... Here some images....


----------



## trm33 (Aug 18, 2014)

hamdy25 said:


> yes i confirm, the problem is because the SD card, when i remove the SD card , the phone run correctly.
> where is the solution for this problem ?, and if we change the rom, can i resolve the problem ?

Click to collapse



i m using 16gb card, and i think there is speed differences between card and phone reader, may be lower memory cards can solve d problem, or higher class sd cards can solve d problem


----------



## hamdy25 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Apagove fresh*



trm33 said:


> i m using 16gb card, and i think there is speed differences between card and phone reader, may be lower memory cards can solve d problem, or higher class sd cards can solve d problem

Click to collapse



i try with 1gb and the problem 
still exist


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)

hamdy25 said:


> i try with 1gb and the problem
> still exist

Click to collapse



install some app for battery calliberate and use that for try when battery is fully charged. Give that a try.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## trm33 (Aug 19, 2014)

What about this new rom available on http://www.needrom.com/download/y511-yun-os2-7-1mt6572/


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 20, 2014)

trm33 said:


> What about this new rom available on http://www.needrom.com/download/y511-yun-os2-7-1mt6572/

Click to collapse



Haven't tested yet. I didn't tested any ROM uploaded to that link. Currently those i tested are; kitkat MOD(fake) & Lewa. NEXT is Miui....
Not sure about YUN OS, will think after testing MIUI.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 20, 2014)

ROM Section Added/Updated, Check for download etc....


----------



## trm33 (Aug 20, 2014)

*MIUI ROM*

installed MIUI ROM, seems bit slower, but it is stil under checking


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 21, 2014)

trm33 said:


> installed MIUI ROM, seems bit slower, but it is stil under checking

Click to collapse



i have this rom .zip on device but still didn't tested it. thanks for feedback, i'll try it too. 
I'm currently trying to get CM11(kitkat) for our device, making a request for it. hope to see it done soon. will update with post(request) link.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, i finally done with request thread. Visit this link and post comments there. i believe many users of huawei ascend y511 want CM 11 (kitkat) on their devices.

Here's the link for CM11(Kitkat): *Request Thread*
Visit this link and comment.

Thanks.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 21, 2014)

@trm33 -- I have tried Android 4.2.1 MIUI 5 build 1, it's working fine. Didn't used it for long time but it didn't seem slow to me. But it more like apple os. Well, which version/build you tried?


----------



## trm33 (Aug 21, 2014)

*MIUI ROM*

i m using same version 4.2.1 miui v5 build 1, pics attached, it shows wrong RAM info, 768MB of RAM, still using this,


----------



## trm33 (Aug 21, 2014)

@ajnabicancer, what do u think which one is faster official, MIUI, Lewa os,;
b/c u have tested these all ROms


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 21, 2014)

trm33 said:


> @ajnabicancer, what do u think which one is faster official, MIUI, Lewa os,;
> b/c u have tested these all ROms

Click to collapse



yep, i did tested these ROMs and still got them both on SDcard. To be honest, i used MIUI with almost viber, whatsapp, and few other software with SDcard of 16G.B almost full and i played 300+MB video on it. it didn't do any problem. was fine.

About Lewa, i only installed one app for recovery reboot. coz after flashing CWM, i can't boot into recovery with volumes and power keys. so i have downloaded an app for that purpose. that's all i installed on Lewa and nothing. didn't played anything but browsed it's features and didn't find it slowing down. i'm not sure about your device status regarding storage free/used capacity, as it also effect usage performance i believe. otherwise, Lewa was fine too with it's default app/features installed. so i can't say much with said situation about lewa for it's performance.

i'll suggest you to try MIUI, it's different and i think you'll like that too. Lewa is a bit reflection of apple os.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## trm33 (Aug 21, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> yep, i did tested these ROMs and still got them both on SDcard. To be honest, i used MIUI with almost viber, whatsapp, and few other software with SDcard of 16G.B almost full and i played 300+MB video on it. it didn't do any problem. was fine.
> 
> About Lewa, i only installed one app for recovery reboot. coz after flashing CWM, i can't boot into recovery with volumes and power keys. so i have downloaded an app for that purpose. that's all i installed on Lewa and nothing. didn't played anything but browsed it's features and didn't find it slowing down. i'm not sure about your device status regarding storage free/used capacity, as it also effect usage performance i believe. otherwise, Lewa was fine too with it's default app/features installed. so i can't say much with said situation about lewa for it's performance.
> 
> i'll suggest you to try MIUI, it's different and i think you'll like that too. Lewa is a bit reflection of apple os.

Click to collapse



I m still using MIUI since last day, it is working fine, but i have seen a very small lag in fone some time.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 21, 2014)

@trm33

yep, explore it's features. like permissions etc.... then switch to "Lewa" do same for that.... i find easy settings regarding permissions access for apps in "Lewa". Lewa alerts for every new app you install or already install apps about there sensitive permissions, self start/startup etc.... and see the difference. i didn't used MIUI for long, so can't say much about it for now.

share, incase you find anything new.
gtg.


----------



## trm33 (Aug 22, 2014)

*miui rom*

I have observed that ram occoupied by miui rom is much larger that of stock rom,


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 23, 2014)

@trm33 
did you happened to find CM11/Kitkat ROM ??


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 24, 2014)

Soon will add updates in Thread about "how to Backup and Restore Stock ROM/Firmware".


----------



## trm33 (Aug 24, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> Ok, i finally done with request thread. Visit this link and post comments there. i believe many users of huawei ascend y511 want CM 11 (kitkat) on their devices.
> 
> Here's the link for CM11(Kitkat): *Request Thread*
> Visit this link and comment.
> ...

Click to collapse



i think u should upload stock rome files in cyangenmod request forum, b/c i have seen many requests with stock rom files for their mobile, and information u provided is not sufficient like "processor, RAM, HDD, gpu" i think Boot.img file is very impportant which is different for all mobile tablets, which may include kernal etc


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 24, 2014)

trm33 said:


> i think u should upload stock rome files in cyangenmod request forum, b/c i have seen many requests with stock rom files for their mobile, and information u provided is not sufficient like "processor, RAM, HDD, gpu" i think Boot.img file is very impportant which is different for all mobile tablets, which may include kernal etc

Click to collapse



I browsed few post there, mostly post with hot topics and the thing only mentioned was device name but I'll soon will add link and bit more info. Anyway, you have point. 
Tnx for advice.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 25, 2014)

@trm33

Request thread updated at Cyanogenmod forum, check/visit & let me know in case there's more to add.


----------



## trm33 (Aug 25, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> @trm33
> 
> Request thread updated at Cyanogenmod forum, check/visit & let me know in case there's more to add.

Click to collapse



now it is ok, there is thread on xda which shows "how to make custom rom with help of Stock or without stock rom", http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858

see post no:02 in above link


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 25, 2014)

trm33 said:


> now it is ok, there is thread on xda which shows "how to make custom rom with help of Stock or without stock rom", http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195858
> 
> see post no:02 in above link

Click to collapse



thanks : D. I have searched topics on this before. Maybe i can try but it's not that simple and sure will take time. 

Regarding link you shared, it's an old post with some images not outdated or maybe removed. somewhere quote missing etc.... not difficult to complete but it's not that easy to build as it look.

i'll try, there's are more post out on XDA. sure, will get information from different sources.


----------



## trm33 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Using other MT6572 ROm*

if we use the ROM from other mobiles with same specification, some time these rom runs well, i have one link, basically it is made  for other devices but i will try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2687487
this is also made for MT6572 samasung
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f781/samsung-clone-galaxy-s4-i9500-mt6572-tested-rom-here-1728908/

 i had tried to make custom rom using the methods available on XDA for qmobile a2 classic nearly a year ago, but i was un successful


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 26, 2014)

trm33 said:


> if we use the ROM from other mobiles with same specification, some time these rom runs well, i have one link, basically it is made  for other devices but i will try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2687487
> this is also made for MT6572 samasung
> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f781/samsung-clone-galaxy-s4-i9500-mt6572-tested-rom-here-1728908/
> 
> i had tried to make custom rom using the methods available on XDA for qmobile a2 classic nearly a year ago, but i was un successful

Click to collapse



yes, as for same chipset and other specs needs to be identical/same too. well, these both link contain 'jelly bean' 4.2.2.

what issues/error you faced, when you tried making rom?


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 26, 2014)

@trm33

there are samsung, xperia or sony erricson ROMs for ascend y511 but they need little modifications after flashed/installed as i remember. anyway, are you a developer??


----------



## trm33 (Aug 26, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> yes, as for same chipset and other specs needs to be identical/same too. well, these both link contain 'jelly bean' 4.2.2.
> 
> what issues/error you faced, when you tried making rom?

Click to collapse



i just want the faster ROM, no lags and runs well, "seeder" was very good app for my old mobile running android 2.3.6, it removes all d lag in older one and mobile was running very faster, but un fortunately seeder does not work well on 4.2.



ajnabicancer said:


> @trm33
> 
> there are samsung, xperia or sony erricson ROMs for ascend y511 but they need little modifications after flashed/installed as i remember. anyway, are you a developer??

Click to collapse



no i m not a developer, but trying to make some changes in frame work and system UI, i have tried xposed frame work, but it is not working on huawei. and even i havetried to flash some flashable zips like trnsparent weather gadget but it did not worked for me, even mobile doesnot show the gadget inside fone


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 26, 2014)

@trm33, I think, ccleaner is good alternate for 'seeder'. i'm using it. it work fine for me.

xposed(for permissions)? is it also called "xprivacy", in case not. try 'xprivacy'.

about transparent weather gadget/widgets, i'm not using huawei launcher. try EZ launcher, for me it's smooth and fast. it's weather widget is nice too. i tried searching animated weather app like HTC but there's not much out there like that. but, EZ launcher and it's weather widgets are nice. try them.

I too need app/tool to stop apps running in background and are not necessary to make device run more smooth. well, even for now too device is running fine.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Aug 27, 2014)

Information added in Main Thread: Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)


----------



## trm33 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Color os, baidu, lewa, miui*

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=523398&st=40


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello
I want to install a custom rom on y511
please guide me.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y511-U30 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 2, 2014)

swhackeristahsan said:


> Hello
> I want to install a custom rom on y511
> please guide me.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y511-U30 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What you want to know? 
There is complete method to install custom rom on 1st page of this thread.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 2, 2014)

trm33 said:


> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=523398&st=40

Click to collapse



I'm member on that site and have collected info from there too.

Did u try those other roms? I don't remember but some of roms other than lewa and miui, they need extra modification after flashing. I think regarding boot.

Well, in case someone is facing problem while registering there to get those rom, reply here. i or other member will sure try to help.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 2, 2014)

@trm33

Bro, what about the rom experiment we discussed?


----------



## trm33 (Sep 2, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> I'm member on that site and have collected info from there too.
> 
> Did u try those other roms? I don't remember but some of roms other than lewa and miui, they need extra modification after flashing. I think regarding boot.
> 
> Well, in case someone is facing problem while registering there to get those rom, reply here. i or other member will sure try to help.

Click to collapse



I
I m using colorOS v1lite snce last 24 hours it is working better thann miui and lewa. One proble in this rom is that in power Off mode mobile can't b charged, it gives error "errorlz plugout charger", but in normal mode mobile can b chargd


----------



## trm33 (Sep 4, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> @trm33
> 
> Bro, what about the rom experiment we discussed?

Click to collapse



Android 4.3 which was availbe in 3 parts, these 3 parts were same, these were not breakble zip parts, so still i havn't 4.3, but still trying to downlod real files for 4.3


----------



## macmaker16 (Sep 6, 2014)

Just tested MIUI rom for this device.

confirmed installing custom rom without bootloader unlocking
MIUI is a little slow.
Any links to other ROMS?
Hope CM11 will be available for this device.


----------



## trm33 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.needrom.com/category/huawei/y511/




macmaker16 said:


> Just tested MIUI rom for this device.
> 
> confirmed installing custom rom without bootloader unlocking
> MIUI is a little slow.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 6, 2014)

macmaker16 said:


> Just tested MIUI rom for this device.
> 
> confirmed installing custom rom without bootloader unlocking
> MIUI is a little slow.
> ...

Click to collapse





> Ok, i finally done with request thread. Visit this link and post comments there. i believe many users of huawei ascend y511 want CM 11 (kitkat) on their devices.
> 
> Here's the link for CM11(Kitkat): *Request Thread*
> Visit this link and comment.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Request Thread*


----------



## swhackeristahsan (Sep 12, 2014)

*can it?*

Hello
i just read somewhere that a person rooted his huawei y511 and after 3 weeks, he used scheduled power on/off. After that, the phone got stuck in a bootloop.
is this possible?(i have rooted using framaroot)
and please give me the safest way to unroot huawei ascend y511(tested method)


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 12, 2014)

swhackeristahsan said:


> Hello
> i just read somewhere that a person rooted his huawei y511 and after 3 weeks, he used scheduled power on/off. After that, the phone got stuck in a bootloop.
> is this possible?(i have rooted using framaroot)
> and please give me the safest way to unroot huawei ascend y511(tested method)

Click to collapse



hey, i have rooted the phone too but not using on/off scheduled feature. except that i have flashed CWM(custom recovery) and tried various ROMs too. but phone is still working fine.

In this 'Thread' main page you can find Download link for exact version of "framaroot" which i used too. it's easy to root and unroot from withing the mobile with 'framaroot' app. anything else, ask/tell here. i or someone i hope sure will try to help.

good luck.


----------



## MAAZAHMEDSIDDIQEE (Sep 21, 2014)

If i root and install different ROM in Huawei Y511-U30, will i be able to uninstall/remove the custom ROM and unroot the device back to the factory settings like it was never tempered in any way?


----------



## manir420 (Sep 21, 2014)

hey, have any kitkat rom for huawei ascend Y511-U30? please give me a tested rom which working properly on this device..

Sent from my HUAWEI Y511-U30 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 27, 2014)

MAAZAHMEDSIDDIQEE said:


> If i root and install different ROM in Huawei Y511-U30, will i be able to uninstall/remove the custom ROM and unroot the device back to the factory settings like it was never tempered in any way?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is possible. Both un rooting and restoring back to default/official rom/firmware. Rooting and un rooting is possible with "framaroot" rooting application. For rom/firmware, u must make current/official Rom/firmware backup with flashtool. Almost everything is defined in main thread.


----------



## ajnabicancer (Sep 27, 2014)

manir420 said:


> hey, have any kitkat rom for huawei ascend Y511-U30? please give me a tested rom which working properly on this device..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y511-U30 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure about kitkat Rom, but there are other Roms available. Check main thread. Soon will update with other rom links too.


----------



## kaosaod (Oct 1, 2014)

*u are not alone!*

This is a new account that I have made especially for posting about this device.
I have another account for my Samsung galaxy tab 2 on xda where I'm a senior member .
Anyway first thing I did after getting this phone was rooting it through framaroot (literally the first thing I did was download framaroot and root this phone)
So I'm rooted, have carliv touch recovery based on cwm6.0.3.x
Have flashed 3 roms till now (color os ROM,baidu os ROM, allegro ROM)
Currently on allegro ROM
If u flashed cwm through mtkdroidtools, your bootloader should be unlocked (I think it unlocks the bootloader for mtk devices before flashing custom recovery through adb)
Not sure if mine is unlocked or not but I've not had a single bootloop till now while flashing a new recovery or a new ROM(as long as everything is working, I don't care if this unlocked out not)
Just want to let u know that you're not alone and if u need any help u can contact me
I'm a recognized contributor in my other account and have done a lot of work even in mtk devices on my friend's phones before getting one myself.... So, feel free to ask
That's it for now
I hope to see more activity in this thread in the future.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




ajnabicancer said:


> Not sure about kitkat Rom, but there are other Roms available. Check main thread. Soon will update with other rom links too.

Click to collapse



To update to a new version of android, we need a new kernel based on that version.
For a kernel based on kitkat, u need new kernel blobs and block partition data and whatnot
All this stuff is released by the chipset manufacturers on github but mediatek does not do so. others like Qualcomm and others are very open source towards development, but not mediatek
That is why all devices having mtk chipset have a lot of problem in development compared to Qualcomm or any other chipset manufactured device
So in essence we need to wait for a phone having mt6572 chipset (the one our phone has)
And running kitkat out of the box, and then we can port it to our phone and start making ROMs based on kitkat
Although there are jellybean ROMs that look like kitkat.
Porting ROMs in mtk devices is easy using android kitchen and a few other tools
We just need to wait for a kitkat base for our chipset.
Hope that happens soon.
Hope I answered your question.
Thank me of I did
It does not cost anything!


----------



## kaosaod (Oct 1, 2014)

ajnabicancer said:


> *Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out allegro ROM
It's mostly aosp based
Performance oriented
Install xposed module and gravity box and 3c toolbox to extend and enhance functionality


----------



## trm33 (Oct 1, 2014)

kaosaod said:


> Check out allegro ROM
> It's mostly aosp based
> Performance oriented
> Install xposed module and gravity box and 3c toolbox to extend and enhance functionality

Click to collapse



what about charging issue in power off mode, i have tested LEWA OS,  MIUI and color OS, Color OS has the issue of not charging in power off and it was showing error "plz plugout charger" and other(i think LEWA OS)  has another issue in power  off that 'progress bar was outside battery frame' but it was charging, 


and what about performance in allegro ROM, if u have tested plz share full review, however i have seen pics u shared and seems good settings.

Regards


----------



## MAAZAHMEDSIDDIQEE (Oct 2, 2014)

*Voice Xtreme V10i*



kaosaod said:


> To update to a new version of android, we need a new kernel based on that version.
> For a kernel based on kitkat, u need new kernel blobs and block partition data and whatnot
> All this stuff is released by the chipset manufacturers on github but mediatek does not do so. others like Qualcomm and others are very open source towards development, but not mediatek
> That is why all devices having mtk chipset have a lot of problem in development compared to Qualcomm or any other chipset manufactured device
> ...

Click to collapse



Will this phone work?  => *Voice Xtreme V10i*

It has Android KitKat out of the box and has probably MT6572 chipset?

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




kaosaod said:


> To update to a new version of android, we need a new kernel based on that version.
> For a kernel based on kitkat, u need new kernel blobs and block partition data and whatnot
> All this stuff is released by the chipset manufacturers on github but mediatek does not do so. others like Qualcomm and others are very open source towards development, but not mediatek
> That is why all devices having mtk chipset have a lot of problem in development compared to Qualcomm or any other chipset manufactured device
> ...

Click to collapse


*
Can these mobiles be used to cook KitKat ROMs?

QMobile Noir X25
QMobile Noir X11
Voice Xtreme V10i

*

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




trm33 said:


> faramaroot worked for me , my fone is now rooted, but now i want to install custom recovery and then custom rom, but i didn't find custom recovery for this model including installation instructions,
> 
> there is kitkit android 4.4 available for Y511, but now sure about U30 model. and it needs to complete one survey to download firmware files. and unfortunatly those surveys are not for my country.
> 
> anyone having custom recovery(english version) for Y511-U30 plz send the instructions and image file

Click to collapse



www DOT needrom DOT com/category/huawei/y511/

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Hey guys, what are these for?

1)

huaweidevices . ru/huawei-ascend-y511-u30/        =>* Huawei Ascend Y511-U30 V100R001C328B120 Arab	*

2)

www . needrom . com/category/huawei/y511/


----------



## kaosaod (Oct 3, 2014)

The performance is the best I've seen in any rom for this rom so far

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

No charging problem and battery life is great


----------



## huhubels (Oct 3, 2014)

*hi sir*

what is signiture verification failed?


----------



## kaosaod (Oct 4, 2014)

Signature verification fail in what?


----------



## hotplugin123 (Oct 16, 2014)

*device not found*



ajnabicancer said:


> *Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi thanks!! i have downloaded all the links you have given, my device is rooted with framaroot, and i have the superuser menu also.
But when i click on the mktDroidRoot tool, it says device is not connected!! i've turned on USB debugging. any ideas?


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## ajnabicancer (Oct 17, 2014)

hotplugin123 said:


> Hi thanks!! i have downloaded all the links you have given, my device is rooted with framaroot, and i have the superuser menu also.
> But when i click on the mktDroidRoot tool, it says device is not connected!! i've turned on USB debugging. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Have you installed Drivers properly. Make sure Drivers are installed. you can find drivers from within the phone. check main thread. it will work fine.


----------



## Prolim123 (Oct 25, 2014)

Could anyone port the Stock Rom Of Y520 to the Y511?
 The Y520 has the same SoC as the Y511 and it's in KITKAT! Glimmer Of Hope
You can find the stock rom for Y520 at needrom
>_<


----------



## elijah009 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Stock Rom using SP Flash Tool*

Can you tell me how can I install the Stock Rom using SP Flash Tool. I tried it but it doesn't read my device when I connect it to the computer. I also removed the battery, but still nothing happened. I hope that you could help me  Thanks :good:


----------



## ajnabicancer (Nov 1, 2014)

elijah009 said:


> Can you tell me how can I install the Stock Rom using SP Flash Tool. I tried it but it doesn't read my device when I connect it to the computer. I also removed the battery, but still nothing happened. I hope that you could help me  Thanks :good:

Click to collapse



bro, first of all make sure your device is properly rooted and then follow tutorial exactly.


----------



## ISH-101 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Stock recovery!*

Can anybody send me the stock recovery? I'm in desperate need of the stock recovery! I flashed cwm but forgot to make a backup....


----------



## nanaki45 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi ... just wanna know if the rom is stable or no ? any battery drain or fc ??? thank for reply  ...


----------



## ajnabicancer (Dec 17, 2014)

ISH-101 said:


> Can anybody send me the stock recovery? I'm in desperate need of the stock recovery! I flashed cwm but forgot to make a backup....

Click to collapse




*Here is a link to download:**Y511-U30 Sp Flash Firmware*


----------



## ajnabicancer (Dec 17, 2014)

nanaki45 said:


> Hi ... just wanna know if the rom is stable or no ? any battery drain or fc ??? thank for reply  ...

Click to collapse



Which ROM your are talking about!!


----------



## nanaki45 (Dec 17, 2014)

i was talking about LewaOS ... between i tried the other on needroms.com and 2 roms posted on youtube "odin" and "nexus five alpha" and this one is the best ... just need the app "pump my rom" to enable init.d and get swap ...


----------



## thephantom75 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Extracting android userdata.backup for y511-u30*

Hello Everyone,
I am new here i am facing a problem with my uncles phone Huawei ascend y511-u30
as he passed away a month ago and his wife wants to access the phone for their
photos and stuff like that iam facing a problem unlocking the phones pattern as
the usb debug feature wasnt ticked so i backed the phone from android recovery
system and transfered the backup file ( userdata_20141222_230403.backup ) on
the pc and done a factory reset to the phone to gain access to it my question here
can i extract the content of the backup at all or not.

Thanks in advance


----------



## oslo city (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi
I found this video that totally shows how to flash rom on Y511 using SP flashtool.
It has ALL the files and drivers you need and they work!
This method is useful (actually the only way) for situations like your device doesn`t boot on or stuck at boot logo or doesn`t turn on at all
AND you can`t access the recovery for any reason.
The device in the video is ONE-simcard but it works fine on my y511-U30 even one simcard works 
But anyway after reviving your phone you can simpelly  flash U-30 rom by using the UPDATE.ZIP 
file.

I even found the SP flashtool file for U30  &  Y511-T00 :

U30 :    http://www.mediafire.com/download/kbil9t4r9lbxrds/Y511+U30.zip
Y511-T00  :  http://usersfiles.com/ccrnxyrb7hio

Here`s the video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcGcbdd0pog

Here`s the UPDATE.ZIP  file for U30   &  U00 :

U30 :   http://d-h.st/FJ9
U00  :  http://d-h.st/Hj7

If you have tried anything before please remove all drivers you installed first.
You may get trouble to connect the phone to PC in download mode.Just try it over and over so the windows can find the driver it self.


----------



## intia (Feb 19, 2015)

*need help...*

can i flash the recovery.img using flashify ? pls reply tnnnxxx


----------



## Meduman (Mar 4, 2015)

*y511- custom firmware group*

Huawei Y511| ROMS Y DESARROLLO


Huawei Y511 | Roms, Desarollo, Tutoriales Y Mas...



or any interested in CF for this phone. Just go to this group. Ita in spanish but it has a lot of firmwares

I camnot post links. So search this group in facebook



Btw is not anyone here working in tje y520 port?


----------



## sohailrabani (Apr 21, 2015)

*Lot of custom roms*

Hi folks
as we all are looking for custom roms for huawei Y511-U30 and as i own this device these days so i was doing some experiments with my device and finally i have found one great info for our device which is y511-u30 ,y511-u00 ,y511-u251, y511-t00 they are all same and all the roms for these devices work super fine for Y511-U30 so i have tried many many i mean really a lot of ROM which are available for u00,u251,T00 and all works super fine you can download S4 and nexus 5 ,Sony ROM,and many other roms from a Spanish webpage which they offer for y511-u251 all the roms worked on my y511-u30 also i have tried many roms from Chinese webpage called ROMDJ they all work super fine so enjoy this info and customize your devices according to your references for clock work recovery go to my other post and download from there which i have made with mtk droid tools so all the credit goes to those who developed the roms and mtk for droid tools press thanks if i helped but don't post any ROM without asking from the developer because we should respect for there work so cheerssss


----------



## abirahmed911 (Apr 28, 2015)

*bootloop!!!*

I couldn't unlock my my bootloader on Huawei ascend y511. Please publish any way to unlock it. My phone is now on bootloop for installing custom ROM (lewa OS). I tried to flash stock ROM but it doesn't take. Please help me.


----------



## sohailrabani (Apr 29, 2015)

abirahmed911 said:


> I couldn't unlock my my bootloader on Huawei ascend y511. Please publish any way to unlock it. My phone is now on bootloop for installing custom ROM (lewa OS). I tried to flash stock ROM but it doesn't take. Please help me.

Click to collapse



Hi Abir
you dont need to unlock bootloader just download firmware files from needrom webpage and flash it trough SP flashtool and how to use flashtool and other info you will get from there here is the link http://www.needrom.com/download/rom-stock-huawei-ascend-y511-u251 and you need to register on the needrom to download just make any id you want and download flash tool and rom files then flash your phone with it it will work fine.hit thanks if i helped


----------



## mojtaba13721372 (May 22, 2015)

*Real KiTCaT Kernel*

*hi guys
we fund a kernel kitkat that work in real kitkat and phone work fine but the touch in some case work flip
any body can help us to solve this problem ??!!!
and any one wnat to help us pls pm me in private
tnx And forgive me for my bad EN*


----------



## inferno_009 (Jun 24, 2015)

ajnabicancer said:


> I serched the net and found some site but they are not in english language. Can't understand/explore thourouly for the device. But it seems too many users on that site with huawei ascend. There i found a post regarding root and cwm but not bootloader, so as i said not very comfortable with exploring that site. Maybe someone there know the whole stuff. Am i allowed to share site link. Please administration, confirm.

Click to collapse



..hey...im thankful to u for such a hepful post....i searched the net but didnt get anything on this device......i wanted to know is this rom which i found on d given site gonna work on this device.....heres d link  needrom.com in this site under roms for huawei y511 there a lollipop rom available...i wanna ask ill it work...i have a cwm recovery flashed already....but bootloader in locked i think.idk...can i flash d rom without unlocking bootloader...
Pls help..
Thanx


----------



## wintunaung (Jul 8, 2015)

Please tall me how to unlock bootloader in huawei y511 u 30?


----------



## sohailrabani (Jul 8, 2015)

dont need to unlock bootloader for custom roms just install custom recovery and you will be able to use install any rom you want and i recomend dont play with boot loader


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## strix666 (Aug 5, 2015)

*problem*

dear friend
i have y511-u30...unfortunately i wipe system partition and my phone hang on start and i have not access to recovery or anything.i found a article about flash phone with sp flash tools and i did it but now my phone do not turn on at all and in sp flash tools not found my phone .in my computer (win7) in device manager for some second comes an item : Android usb ethernet/rndis  and after seconds gone.please help me with this .i really need my phone.thanks


----------



## ZYZ21 (Aug 20, 2015)

Should be on the phone when I use the MtkDroidTool?


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, i installed cwm, when i put the phone in recovery menu, the menu shows up but the phone touch doesn't work, is the process of caching factory reset and … done by pc?!
my phone isn't unlocked by the way
Thanks for ur great post


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> Hi, i installed cwm, when i put the phone in recovery menu, the menu shows up but the phone touch doesn't work, is the process of caching factory reset and … done by pc?!
> my phone isn't unlocked by the way
> Thanks for ur great post

Click to collapse



Dude!!! In cwm your touch screen does NOT work...u have to use your volume keys to go up and down and power button to select...hit thanks if helped...


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks ZEUZ, my problem in that area is solved and the new rom from this site worked almost well even though i didn't unlock my bootloader. however, when I downloaded a rom from needrom . com and installed it on my phone it cleaned all of it's information like model, build num, android v, kernel v...
how can I restore them to my phone again?! 
i was able to clean the whole new information that fake rom has replaced instead of my phone's original information using CWM and MtkDriod Tools
can this link from huawei site help me?!
consumer.huawei.com/np/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=24803
Please help me I made a HUGE mistake downloading from website


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> Thanks ZEUZ, my problem in that area is solved and the new rom from this site worked almost well even though i didn't unlock my bootloader. however, when I downloaded a rom from needrom . com and installed it on my phone it cleaned all of it's information like model, build num, android v, kernel v...
> how can I restore them to my phone again?!
> i was able to clean the whole new information that fake rom has replaced instead of my phone's original information using CWM and MtkDriod Tools
> can this link from huawei site help me?!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that dude.....but same happened to me ...(yep downloaded a rom from needrom.com too)..and i tried many things but the only way to get them back is flashing the stock rom..(needrom.com has it btw)..and boot into recovery and install the stock flashable zip..but before that DO NOT FORGET to DATA FACTORY RESET and CLEAR CACHE and WIPE DALVIK CACHE...it will surely do the trick as it did for me..(i have a sony xperia z1 but i just love this little phone...i can understand ur frustration bro )

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> Sorry to hear that dude.....but same happened to me ...(yep downloaded a rom from needrom.com too)..and i tried many things but the only way to get them back is flashing the stock rom..(needrom.com has it btw)..and boot into recovery and install the stock flashable zip..but before that DO NOT FORGET to DATA FACTORY RESET and CLEAR CACHE and WIPE DALVIK CACHE...it will surely do the trick as it did for me..(i have a sony xperia z1 but i just love this little phone...i can understand ur frustration bro )
> 
> Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



thanks dude for helping me, would you mind sending me the link of that stock rom you installed?! I don't want to end up installing another fake rom


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> thanks dude for helping me, would you mind sending me the link of that stock rom you installed?! I don't want to end up installing another fake rom

Click to collapse



Here..this will take u back to stock..
http://d-h.st/wj6a

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> Here..this will take u back to stock..
> 
> Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



dude thanks for your help, but I wasn't able to dl it, it just gives a program to install, even when I registered.
how should i dl?!


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> dude thanks for your help, but I wasn't able to dl it, it just gives a program to install, even when I registered.
> how should i dl?!

Click to collapse



I really have no idea mate...i did not face any problem downloading that rom...i will try to find u another good stock rom...sorry if i wasted ur time man..


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> I really have no idea mate...i did not face any problem downloading that rom...i will try to find u another good stock rom...sorry if i wasted ur time man..

Click to collapse



man it's done, I've downloaded it
Thanks a LOOOOOOOT ***
I owe you one


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> man it's done, I've downloaded it
> Thanks a LOOOOOOOT ***
> I owe you one

Click to collapse



Well then best of luck..enjoy using that amazing phone like i do..btw if u consider about installing a custom rom from needrom.com the kitkat rom is more stable than others...good luck..


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> Well then best of luck..enjoy using that amazing phone like i do..btw if u consider about installing a custom rom from needrom.com the kitkat rom is more stable than others...good luck..

Click to collapse



Actually the kit kat rom blew my phone 
I wil NEVER use custom roms again )
i'm having a little bit of trouble installing the file u gave me
could you tell me what did you do to make ur phone right?!


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 24, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> Actually the kit kat rom blew my phone
> I wil NEVER use custom roms again )
> i'm having a little bit of trouble installing the file u gave me
> could you tell me what did you do to make ur phone right?!

Click to collapse



Wow...it's weird cause i'm on the kitkat rom right now and it's awesome...just enter your cwm and install the downloaded zip file...

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 25, 2015)

@aminkord84

No dude u don't need to unlock your bootloader...u can just flash any rom to your y511...so don't bother unlocking just flash...

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## enrico.c (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi ajnabicancer,
thank you for your guide; I have Ascend Y511-T00 China Mobile, I'm in Italy and I'm trying to add italian language.
Is italian available in LewaOS?
Thanks for the attention.
Enrico


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 25, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> @aminkord84
> 
> No dude u don't need to unlock your bootloader...u can just flash any rom to your y511...so don't bother unlocking just flash...
> 
> Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Dude, my phone didn't get fixed 
I've tried every thing
I put the phone into recovery mode, and installed that zip file from sd card but installation got aborted
I extracted that file and tried to install it from MtkDroid tool but it still didn't work
;crying;


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 25, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> Dude, my phone didn't get fixed
> I've tried every thing
> I put the phone into recovery mode, and installed that zip file from sd card but installation got aborted
> I extracted that file and tried to install it from MtkDroid tool but it still didn't work
> ;crying;

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that buddy...
Try this http://www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Ascend-Y511-U30.rar

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 25, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy...
> Try this www.needrom.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Ascend-Y511-U30.rar
> 
> Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



thanks dude but I've already downloaded this file and hasn't work 
what should I do?! should i take it to huawei agency?!
phone's name is changed from ascend y511 to IQ4404 in the top of CWM recovery mode


----------



## ZEUZ THE ATOM (Sep 25, 2015)

aminkord84 said:


> thanks dude but I've already downloaded this file and hasn't work
> what should I do?! should i take it to huawei agency?!
> phone's name is changed from ascend y511 to IQ4404 in the top of CWM recovery mode

Click to collapse



How did u flash the file in above link...give me full details about what you did...i hope we can solve this without taking it to huawei(as a mof i did )...
First u have to download SP FLASHTOOL...then install it in ur pc and there is a button as Scatter-loading click it and choose the file which u already extracted from the rar file...inside that rom file the is a scatter file...choose it and click ok..then it will load the rom for ur phone...after loading the rom sp flashtool will show u a set of files which have a box near it...from those files check the box near the files exept for preloader , android , cache , usrdata...and then click the green arrow button which is named as "download"...after that connect ur phone to ur pc holding the volume down button of ur phone...it will flash the rom to ur device...hope this guide helps...

Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ajnabicancer (Jul 27, 2014)

*Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*




*Please Read:(August 20/2014) Finally,* I hope this thread is almost complete, while updating this thread I really didn't find many users interested in this thread. It's not that i want credits for it, i was the one with most of replies & felt like alone, forcing others to read/reply etc.. but i didn't give-up, pushed myself into it, spending time on Search, Collecting Information, Testing Stuff on my Device, posting, updating etc.... but It's ok & no problem. Remember, when we need something we struggle for it & i needed it for myself. Only one thing, keep this thread going, Rate it, Comment, share, whatever.... that's all. I hope it will help other users. Thanks for understanding.




> *Update: August 27/2014*
> 
> *BOOTLOADER= *(*ROM Test Result:* Successfully installed/Flashed Custom ROM without unlocking bootloader )
> *ROOT= TESTED & SOLVED*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys,
I'm searching/trying "Bootloader, Root & CWM/TWRP" for Huawei ascend y511 (Dual-Sim). 
I'll post updates, when ever I'll find or try something new, hope members will help. thanks.

*INDEX:-*

```
[B][COLOR="Navy"]+ How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC, USB.... Phone Drivers!![/COLOR][/B]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Drivers: Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- "ADB" Files
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery:[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Enable USB Debugging:
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery. Method 1
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT". Method 2
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Unlock Bootloader?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Root?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ Installing/Flashing Custom ROM[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Things you need to know?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Download Custom ROM?
[COLOR="Navy"][B]+ How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR="White"]---[/COLOR]-- Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)
```

*How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!*

*Download Drivers: **Ascend Y511-u30 drivers x64 & x86*
"ADB" Files: *Download* (These are Command files, not 'adb' drivers.)

(You can get Phone drivers from within your phone.)
*Follow these steps:*

1. Touch for other USB options.


2. Built-in CD-ROM

3. Double Click on New drive Icons "CD-ROM".
View attachment 2886908
4. Here you are : )....


Let us know who get them and who did not, so we can share : ).

*How to Enable USB Debugging & Enter into Stock/Default Recovery*:

*How to Enable USB Debugging:*
*Go to:*
*-- *Phone settings >> About phone and find "Build number".
*-- *Tap/click 7 times on "build number" and a messages will appear. Now we have new option in "phone settings".
*-- *Back to Phone settings.
*-- *Open "Developer options". (it's above 'about phone').
*-- *Turn it ON and enable/check "USB debugging".

(USB debugging is required to work with "ADB/FASTBOOT".)

*To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery.*
*Method 1:*
*-- *Turn off your device/phone
*-- *Press Vol+ and Vol- and hold them
*-- *Press Power button and hold

Hold for 5-6 Seconds at "Huawei Ascend" logo (simple logo, not animated) and you are done.

*Method 2: To Enter into Default/Stock Recovery via "ADB/FASTBOOT".*
*1.* Make sure "USB Debugging" is enabled.
*2.* Install phone drivers. You can *Download* Drivers from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section.
*3.* *Download* "ADB" files from the link given under "How to find ADB/fastboot, CDC.... Drivers!!" section..
*4.* Extract "ADB.zip" to Drive 'C:\'
*5.* Now open "command prompt" and make sure path is c:\adb>.

*Now type:*

```
adb reboot recovery
```
Phone/Device will reboot into Stock/Default Recovery. 
Thats all. Done.

*Unlocking Bootloader, Root & CWM*:

*>>* Unlock Bootloader? 
(Update:*Not Needed*)

*>>* How to Root? 
(Update: *SOLVED*)
>> *Framaroot 1.9.2*
-    Download Framaroot 1.9.2: HERE OR HERE
-    Extract, copy 'apk' file to you mobile & install.
-    Open the installed Framaroot application. 
-    Choose the “SuperSU” from the dropdown menu.
-    Select “Boromir” & on success you'll see this message “Success, Superuser and SU binary installed.”
The End, after rebooting the device you could see an app called Superuser in your menu.
(Note:- In case 'supersu/superuser' icon does not appear in menu, then open play store> my Apps> and search 'supersu/superuser' there. It should be there and needs update. Do it and it will appear in menu.")

Or visit Here for more info on Rooting.

*>>* CWM Recovery Installation/Flashing?
(Update: *SOLVED*) NOTE: Device must be Unlocked and "Rooted" for "CWM" installation. (*Note:* I Rooted the Device & Flashed CWM Recovery successfully without unlocking bootloader. Still need to test flashing "ROM".)
View attachment 2898549
*CWM v5.5.0.4 for HUAWEI Y511-U30*

You will need MtkDroidTools & Recovery.
Download MtkDroidTools_v253 *HERE* 
& Recovery *HERE*.
Extract both RAR files.

*LETS GET STARTED....*

-- Device Must be Rooted.
-- Enable "USB Debugging".

*Flashing CWM Recovery with MtkDroidTools:*

-- Open MtkDroidTools.
-- Connect you Phone to the PC via usb cable.

*1.* Click "ROOT" Button. (To get 'root shell') On Phone, 'Supersu' will ask for permission. Select "Grant".
*2.* Choose Second tab "root, backup, recovery" from MtkDroidTools.
*3.* Select 2nd(second) Option "To use boot from phone".
*4*. Click "Recovery and Boot".
*5.* When message appear "To make CWM Recovery Automatically", Select "NO".
*6.* Window will popup, Select "recovery.img" file which you have downloaded.
*Reboot*.... Thats all!!

View attachment 2898546View attachment 2898547View attachment 2898548

Make backup of your device/rom/data etc....
*(Note):-*  Everything is working fine, only thing is that i cannot enter custom recovery with "vol+ & vol- & power" button (it's 'maybe' problem with this specific version). Otherwise i can enter in custom recovery with "ADB". I have installed "Quick boot" app from play store to reboot phone into custom recovery and it's working ok. Also successfully created backup with CWM.

*Installing/Flashing Custom ROM*

*Things you need to know?*

-- "Bootloader" "No unlocking needed".
-- Device must be Rooted.
-- Recovery Tool (CWM or TWRP).
-- & Custom ROM.

*How to Install/Flash Custom ROM?*
(*Note:-* Make sure Battery is charged more than 70%. Better make it 100%. : D )

*--* Make full backup of Device.
*--* Copy-paste the downloaded ROM (.zip) file to your phone’s SD card.
*--* Reboot phone into Recovery Mode.
*--* In Recovery Menu, Select “wipe data factory reset”, “wipe cache partition” and “wipe dalvick cache(from advanced option)".
*--* Back to Recovery Main Menu.
*--* Go to “install zip from SD card” and “choose zip from SD card”.
*--* Go to ROM (.zip) file location and select it.
*--* Select "Yes" to continue.
*--* Reboot when done.

That's all. Enjoy....
Here some screen shots of Tested ROM *LewaOS 4.2.2* I Installed on Huawei Ascend Y511.















*Download Custom ROM*

*LewaOS ver: 1.6* (4.2.2) - *Download*

Above ROM credits goes to it's Developer....*How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*

*Backup/Restore Stock/Custom ROM (Rooted & Non-Rooted both)*

*LINK:* *How To Backup / Restore Stock ROM with SP Flash Tool*
*(Ask questions in comments, in case you don't understand something.)*

*Addition/EXTRA*
(Update):
>> Got a news that 'Sigma Box' support this device for 'Bootloader, root etc.... i hope so.  (didn't tested yet).


*Guys, I'm new to Android but I'm trying my best regarding this device with research and help of others, Your help is needed. hope this post title will change from 'Question' to "Solution/Solved" for "Huawei Ascend Y511-u30" Users. Stay tuned....*​*Credits: I searched and collected information from various/too many sources, so can't mention them all.​*
(Note:- I'm doing this all for sharing purpose only & i need it too. I take no responsibility for anything bad happen/damage to your device by applying/following any instruction from this post. As for me i am testing methods on my device, then i post updates in thread and so far, my device is still working fine. I'll sure will try to mention about anything I'll update in thread without testing. Always take backup of your Phone Data. )

____________________________________________________________________

*Also see: Huawei Ascend - Did you know!!....*


----------



## aminkord84 (Sep 27, 2015)

ZEUZ THE ATOM said:


> How did u flash the file in above link...give me full details about what you did...i hope we can solve this without taking it to huawei(as a mof i did )...
> First u have to download SP FLASHTOOL...then install it in ur pc and there is a button as Scatter-loading click it and choose the file which u already extracted from the rar file...inside that rom file the is a scatter file...choose it and click ok..then it will load the rom for ur phone...after loading the rom sp flashtool will show u a set of files which have a box near it...from those files check the box near the files exept for preloader , android , cache , usrdata...and then click the green arrow button which is named as "download"...after that connect ur phone to ur pc holding the volume down button of ur phone...it will flash the rom to ur device...hope this guide helps...
> 
> Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Dude, there was a file in that needrom.com i had to install which I hadn't, I went back and downloaded that file and after installing it, I was able to install the rom linked in this post, thatnk u for ur help sooo much. u were a huge help to me


----------



## jpj17 (Nov 21, 2015)

*hi there*

Does this owas ROM support huawei y520 U30?


----------



## espaciox99 (Dec 2, 2015)

I could help me? you have the y511-u30 and I've done everything (flashing With sptools, form, flash WITH RECOVERY stock update.zip) and my phone is not always the same when I give in sptools format all ... the problem is that the but comprises less than a minute remaining restarts and the logo .. help me .. I think it's a problem of partition sorry my english .. Google traductor

Enviado desde mi Moto G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## superdroid xtereme (Dec 8, 2015)

espaciox99 said:


> I could help me? you have the y511-u30 and I've done everything (flashing With sptools, form, flash WITH RECOVERY stock update.zip) and my phone is not always the same when I give in sptools format all ... the problem is that the but comprises less than a minute remaining restarts and the logo .. help me .. I think it's a problem of partition sorry my english .. Google traductor
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you enter the recovery?? If you can try to download a custom ROM and install it... Then try to flash the stock one if you need to..that will solve your problem...


Hit thanx if helped:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sayraf84 (Jan 19, 2016)

HI, i think there's a virus on my huawei y511 -u30 and its not rooted, please help me to root and upgrade my phone with simple instructions and download links, thanks 
my email id is [email protected]


----------



## sosukeaizen (Jan 30, 2016)

ajnabicancer said:


> *Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If ya m8s want stock roms then you may consult this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/stock-roms-huawei-ascend-y511-u30-t3304702


----------



## ariobarzan7575 (Feb 17, 2016)

mojtaba13721372 said:


> *hi guys
> we fund a kernel kitkat that work in real kitkat and phone work fine but the touch in some case work flip
> any body can help us to solve this problem ??!!!
> and any one wnat to help us pls pm me in private
> tnx And forgive me for my bad EN*

Click to collapse



Thanks Sir It was great Job :good:

but In 303 Ghadr Lashkare 3 Camioncation Boadr?
Your Banana Themeو There came on black hole v. 2017 ofthem all Motherboard 
forgive me for my bad enghlisht


----------



## vistacali (Mar 22, 2016)

*error install stock rom*

Rom was an error when installing the phone, how to install the original ROM?:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## sharvinzlife (Apr 1, 2016)

*Thanks a lot OP !*

Thanks for all the research you've done for this  device and kept it updated, A lot of people would have befitted from this ! Not everyone would have post the reply and appreciate your work, You did a great job buddy ! I wanted to install a optimized Custom OS for this device (my mom is using it is, since its old, my brother brought it for her from Kuwait). Stock rom is very much laggy and even Stock OS consume much space, so wanted to install a smooth Rom and find your thread. the OS you've given here is cool. It is very smooth and bugless and light weight, a lot features like network monitor, App firewall and like AKOP custom Rom has, posting the screenshot here, you can able to see it. I could install whatsapp and many other apps without lags which was not possible on Stock Rom. Thanks a lot for your hard work bother. 

_May god bless you :good:_


----------



## ajnabicancer (Apr 8, 2016)

Now using "lg f180l (korean)" kitkat 4.4.2.

Anyone here familiar with its "OTG" function..? Coz what find is that 'otg' does not work in this phone but..
I found that this phone have "otg".... Click Here.
Now problem is that i cannot find any option to turn on otg function.. Any idea..! Or  plz correct me incase i found info abt other phone.. Tnx..


----------



## iman620 (Apr 18, 2016)

AOSP 5.1 
At the core of 03/10/86 
For advanced users only, then that was not me messages like, 'flickering screen, Che do? " or "When mend the camera?"
To put only on the re-initialization, and only through TWRP 2.8.7.0 
1.) Download the * first archive folder and extract "2015-06-17--04-55-32 full_vanzo6572_wet_l-userdebug 5.1 LMY47I 1" from the archive 
On the way external_sd / TWRP / Backups / Zera_F / 
2.) Make a wipe 
3) Restore the backup and archive a second sewn *

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------




iman620 said:


> AOSP 5.1
> At the core of 03/10/86
> For advanced users only, then that was not me messages like, 'flickering screen, Che do? " or "When mend the camera?"
> To put only on the re-initialization, and only through TWRP 2.8.7.0
> ...

Click to collapse



 in the site 4pda android 5.1

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




iman620 said:


> AOSP 5.1
> At the core of 03/10/86
> For advanced users only, then that was not me messages like, 'flickering screen, Che do? " or "When mend the camera?"
> To put only on the re-initialization, and only through TWRP 2.8.7.0
> ...

Click to collapse



4pda;ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=523398&st=3140


----------



## jamshy (Sep 21, 2016)

oslo city said:


> Hi
> I found this video that totally shows how to flash rom on Y511 using SP flashtool.
> It has ALL the files and drivers you need and they work!
> This method is useful (actually the only way) for situations like your device doesn`t boot on or stuck at boot logo or doesn`t turn on at all
> ...

Click to collapse



can you give me new link for the below files? these are not available currently


----------



## reja420 (Oct 2, 2016)

All thinks working for me. But I have installed cwm by flashify.
Thank you


----------



## febkosq8 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Cant Boot Into Recovery*

Every time i try to go to recoery it seems to be formatting my phone....tried reflashing recovery but no use .I am using Lewa OS.



ajnabicancer said:


> *Huawei ascend y511-u30 Bootloader, Root & CWM!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## josephgamal (Jan 20, 2017)

*y511-u30*

my phone Y511-U30 dead after flash and didn't need to accept any ROM i tried about 10 rom's so if any one have this problem before and success in fixed please let me know and tell me the way to fix my phone because i love this phone and i need get him back again to live  so please help me


----------



## febkosq8 (May 25, 2017)

I cant boot into recovery .each time try to go to recovery it formats itself ?
what am i missing ?HELP !!!

Edit 1:Found The Problem ..Thanks Anyway:fingers-crossed::good:

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------

Just in case if anyone want LOLLIFOX 1.10 ROM FOR Y511  i have ported one just now ...It works fabulous ....No bugs so far 
http://www.mtkcrom.com/2015/07/custom-rom-lollifox-rom-for-mt6572.html
Link for original rom (not ported)


----------



## hadis9900 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi, anyone here has TWRP version 2.8.7.0 or higher for y511. u30 and y600-,u20, I really need it


----------

